# Need Help! (HT-IP206)



## Ihjhewitt (Feb 16, 2012)

I have an IP Camera (HooToo HT-IP206), I accessed the camera from the outside on the internet. I was able to connect and log in no problem but I noticed that the camera sent the password over the URL un-encrypted. It sent it in http instead of the secure https. Is there a way for me to connect to my camera over the secure protocol https ? because over http, any firewall (like a coffee shop or public wifi) that saves internet URLs will have my password which is a major security issue. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

I don't believe you camera supports HTTPS. So no.


Dave


----------



## Ihjhewitt (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks but are you saying - a normal network video camera does not support https protocal??? or simply for my HooToo HT-IP206 unit??

Thanks


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm saying that your network camera doesn't look like it supports HTTPS from the documentation.

Dave


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Ditch that camera. You have - literally - an eye into your home that is accessible over the internet, and anyone who was in your area sniffing traffic at the time you accessed it from outside would be able to view the username and password, or could find it by happenstance and probably get into it without much trouble.

I strongly recommend that if you want to have an IP camera you invest in a CCTV system that allows for an encrypted channel when accessing it or is only accessible from the private LAN. Really, do consider removing that right away given Dave's analysis.


----------



## Ihjhewitt (Feb 16, 2012)

I think i could still take some methods to limit some unwanted asscess to my HT-IP206 by setting up the password for anyone that might use my laptop for whatever reason. Because currently i'm not considering a big invest on CCTV or other system, since this is only for household purposes . Thanks anyway!


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree with Epshatto. Personally I would get rid of the camera and get one that is more secure. If you have children or anything then it would be a massive concern to me. A simple google search can reviel un-protected CCTV cameras. Just bear that in mind.

Dave


----------

